# Off to New Orleans



## slip (Aug 18, 2017)

We're in the airport now. I surprised DW with a first class upgrade. She's excited for that and plus she planned this trip. 

We have an RCI exchange at Maison Pierre Lafitte on Canal street.


----------



## silentg (Aug 18, 2017)

Nice! Let us know how it goes. Write a review when you get back. Have fun.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 18, 2017)

Have fun. We spent 2 weeks in NOLA a couple of years ago and had a great time. In fact we are going back October 2018 for 3 weeks. You can spend days at the WWII Museum. We also enjoyed Frenchmen Street.


----------



## slip (Aug 18, 2017)

Just landing now. Time to get to our unit and hit the hay. We'll start our early tomorrow.


----------



## slip (Aug 19, 2017)

Got to the room. It's a cool old building. Small by regular standards but it's what we expected.


----------



## VegasBella (Aug 19, 2017)

Enjoy!


----------



## slip (Aug 19, 2017)

Just had breakfast at the Ruby Slipper. It's right across the street from where we're staying. Street car is right in front too.


----------



## silentg (Aug 19, 2017)

How was the first class flight?


----------



## slip (Aug 19, 2017)

First class was excellent. It was a long enough flight that made it worth while. We're going to do it on our last leg on one of our Hawaii trips sometime. As long as the price is right.

We're enjoying the balcony right now overlooking Canal Street. It raining but we have a nice covered area with some nice deck furniture on it. Gotta have a few drinks.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 19, 2017)

I use to walk down around 6AM to *Café du Monde* ... that is when there is some local action. Table or 2 of employees playing a board game with their kitchen gear on. The beignets were hot & fresh, the streets had be just strayed down and the town was barely awake.

It is the across the street from the Southwest corner of Jackson Square.


----------



## slip (Aug 19, 2017)

Yep, we went there today. We got there just as the police were blocking off Jackson Square because there was a large protest about wanting to take down the Jackson Statue. The Beignets are excellent there. 

I have to admit, I thought that the Muffuletta was going Robb's overrated but boy they were good. That olive dressing sure makes that sandwich. 

Tomorrow we have a bus tour of the city and then we're going to the aquarium. Monday we're going to the WW2 museum and Tuesday we have a ghost tour.


----------



## chapjim (Aug 20, 2017)

[Political - deleted.]


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 20, 2017)

slip said:


> First class was excellent. It was a long enough flight that made it worth while. We're going to do it on our last leg on one of our Hawaii trips sometime. As long as the price is right.
> 
> We're enjoying the balcony right now overlooking Canal Street. It raining but we have a nice covered area with some nice deck furniture on it. Gotta have a few drinks.


This sounds so nice even if it is raining but that won't last.  Thanks for sharing your pictures.

Enjoy your stay!


----------



## chapjim (Aug 20, 2017)

[Political - deleted]


----------



## slip (Aug 20, 2017)

Views from the balcony at Maison Pierre Lafitte.


----------



## silentg (Aug 20, 2017)

Thanks for the photos. Looks like a nice place. We went to NO many years ago. Stayed with a work college of DH. Kids were small, one was sick, but we had fun once she got medicine. Going back someday hopefully.
Silentg


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 20, 2017)

Looks nice and lively.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 20, 2017)

Question - is it noisy at night (for sleeping)?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 20, 2017)

I have removed 2 posts from this thread.  Reminder:  TUG is not the place for political comments.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 20, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> Question - is it noisy at night (for sleeping)?



Let me explain NOLA to my practical friend, DeniseM.

The nightlife is GREAT .. great food, great drink, great music, even great dancing AND more GREAT drink... plus just go walk or cab to another GREAT food, music, dancing, singing spot. Until the BARS and CLUBS close down .. .then you get invited to a PRIVARE club til dawn.

So sleeping is not a problem .. .you will sleep just about anywhere after your first 24 hours in town. And on the flight home .. just try to not have to change planes going home.


----------



## slip (Aug 20, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> Question - is it noisy at night (for sleeping)?



I actually read that it was loud at this resort because there is a bar right next door but noise hasn't been an issue. The only thing that bothers my wife is that the central air is a Little loud. So she just turns the fan on Auto and it doesn't run as much, then she's fine. We are on the top, 4th floor too.
All and all this place has been fine and I'll do a review when I get back. The location is perfect. We didn't rent a car and DW just downloaded the Lyft app and we have been using that. The street car runs right in front of the resort but it stops so much we have found Lyft more comfortable although more expensive it's still cheaper than a cab.


----------



## slip (Aug 20, 2017)

Here's a few more pictures. Some of that bathroom and some of the bedroom. The bathroom seems like it was just redone.


----------



## slip (Aug 20, 2017)

One of our Lyft drivers described New Orleans really good and it's how I have seen it while I've been here. He has lived in New Orleans all his life and he said "New Orleans is the most beautiful city in the country, that's on the edge of deterioration."


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 20, 2017)

Jeff, it has been on 'the edge' for most of 100-150 years. The Old Quarter is actual built on the HIGHEST GROUND ... less flooding.  Plus there are many brick building but the WOOD building burn FAST and HOT.

Having live near Philadelphia for years ... Ben Franklin (and his public fire department) required joined housing (rowhomes) be built with all brick or stone exterior.

The 1700's rowhouses are not perfect .. seems the wood floor joists do ROT and the row house falls into the basement (bad roof, abandon home, prior interior fire). Plus the taxes in Colonial Philadelphia was based on the width of the house ... narrow lot row homes on 3 floor plus a basement.

And most of the Old Quarter in NOLA is brick housing .. for the same reason. And had outdoor kitchens not attached during the living part of those homes.


----------



## slip (Aug 20, 2017)

We took our city tour today too, highly recommended. We went all over and we're shown the levee's and some high water marks from Katrina. We also went to Harrah's for some gaming, gambling is illegal in New Orleans. I even won $100 in 15 minutes at the blackjack table so I walked away a winner. Then we went to the aquarium. They had a 3D movie theater there and the aquarium was great. It had otters and penguins, really cool. Even a White alligator.


 
Tomorrow is the WW2 museum.


----------



## slip (Aug 20, 2017)

On our tour, our guide showed us how the houses were built on an angle to the street so the shotgun houses get a breeze coming off the river. I would have never noticed, if she hadn't brought it up.

I just love all the old buildings, My wife was a little disappointed with our unit until she started going around the city. Now she likes the character of the place.


----------



## chapjim (Aug 21, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> Jeff, it has been on 'the edge' for most of 100-150 years. The Old Quarter is actual built on the HIGHEST GROUND ... less flooding.  Plus there are many brick building but the WOOD building burn FAST and HOT.
> 
> Having live near Philadelphia for years ... Ben Franklin (and his public fire department) required joined housing (rowhomes) be built with all brick or stone exterior.
> 
> ...



There's another reason N.O. is on the edge of destruction.  Well, maybe not destruction but economic irrelevance.  The Atchafalaya River takes about 1/3 of the flow of the Mississippi at a location very close to that spur in the extreme western part of the state of Mississippi.  It is easily seen on Google Maps.

Left to itself, the Mississippi River would abandon its current course and take the shorter, steeper path down the Atchafalaya basin to the Gulf of Mexico through Morgan City, LA.  Sooner or later, it will happen.  It almost happened in 1973.  The US Army Corps of Engineers has been fighting the battle to keep the Mississippi in its current course.  Someday, it will lose.

When it happens, what is now the Mississippi River at New Orleans will become a salt marsh --  the Port of New Orleans will cease to exist.  The economic impact on the many chemical plants and petroleum refineries along the Mississippi between Baton Rouge and N.O. and the entire US economy will be devastating.

Do a Google search for "old river control" if you are interested.


----------



## Linden (Aug 21, 2017)

Sumday vacations has Maison Pierre Lafitte forsale with a $250.00 incentive.


----------



## slip (Aug 21, 2017)

Wow, another busy day. Went to the WW2 museum and it was great. We went and saw the movie that Tom Hanks made it was great and in 4d. We got snowed on during the Battle of the Bulge.


 


We made it back to Jackson Square too and today it wasn't locked up so we got a closer picture of the statue.


----------



## slip (Aug 21, 2017)

It was cooler today too so we even took a selfie. 


We ended out eating at the Market Cafe an listed to some jazz for a while. With all the characters we've seen, we can imagine what it's like during Mardi Gras. 

Tomorrow night we have the haunted tour and DW wants to go to the French Market before that.


----------



## silentg (Aug 21, 2017)

Who is the statue? [redacted]


----------



## slip (Aug 21, 2017)

silentg said:


> Who is the statue?


It is Andrew Jackson, seventh president and the hero of the battle of New Orleans.

I learned something on our city tour. On a statue with a horse, if the front holves are up the rider went on to greater things. In this instance, he became president. There were other meanings too if both holves are down and if a right or left one is raised.


----------



## silentg (Aug 21, 2017)

That's fascinating! Love the history behind the statues.


----------



## Greg G (Aug 22, 2017)

Jeff

I'd be interested in what you think of the haunted tour afterwards.  Stop by Central Grocery for another muffaletta and be sure to dine at Mother's.  Interestingly enough most all the iron architectural features of the city are due to when Spain controlled NO for a while.  

Greg


----------



## slip (Aug 23, 2017)

Greg G said:


> Jeff
> 
> I'd be interested in what you think of the haunted tour afterwards.  Stop by Central Grocery for another muffaletta and be sure to dine at Mother's.  Interestingly enough most all the iron architectural features of the city are due to when Spain controlled NO for a while.
> 
> Greg



Yep, we went there today and got another one today. 
We even bought a jar of the olive salad to bring home.

Haven't dined at mother's yet but we have two days left. No and except for doing some laundry.

The haunted tour was great. We got a really good, loud and animated guide. It was two hours and he said we walked 1.1 miles with plenty of stories along the way. We stopped at Jean Lafitte House for a 15 minute drink break. We even stopped at the house Nicholas Cage bought and lost because of his financial problems.


----------



## slip (Aug 23, 2017)

We went to the old mint across from the French Market. They had a lot of jazz stuff in there and at 2pm they had a jazz band in there and most of the members worked for the Forest Service. They had their uniforms on and they were really good. They played for an hour. Here's some pictures from the mint. They had Luis Armstrong's first horn in there.


----------



## slip (Aug 23, 2017)

Here's some pictures from the haunted tour. The table is set every night for the ghost that lives there. The one picture is our guide with my wife and the house had a guy commit suicide there.


----------



## slip (Aug 23, 2017)

This is the one that Nicholas Cage owned. It was owned by a slave owner that tortured her slaves.


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 23, 2017)

Thanks for your pictures and updates.  Very nice.  A week goes too fast when there is so much to see and do.

What about the Jazz?


----------



## slip (Aug 23, 2017)

Yes, great jazz everywhere. We had great live music playing in most of the places we ate.


----------



## slip (Aug 23, 2017)

Had a Ferdi's special for lunch at Mother's. Plus turnip greens and Baked Spaghetti.


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 23, 2017)

slip said:


> Yes, great jazz everywhere. We had great live music playing in most of the places we ate.


Thanks.  Would love to hear it.


----------



## slip (Aug 23, 2017)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1678760698883193&id=100002478375326

Here's a link to the group we listen to at the old New Orleans mint. This link is from Facebook so I hope it works.


----------



## slip (Aug 23, 2017)

Had to stop at Pat O'Brien's and have the original Hurricane too.


Got this 50¢ piece at an antique store. It was struck in the old New Orleans mint that we toured. 1908, Theodore Roosevelt was still President.


----------



## slip (Aug 23, 2017)

taffy19 said:


> Thanks.  Would love to hear it.



I did most of my recording of them on Facebook Live, I haven't figured out how to get them off there. I hope this one link works.


----------



## silentg (Aug 23, 2017)

So, how was the timeshare?


----------



## slip (Aug 23, 2017)

I would stay here again. The people who have this one also manage the Jean Lafitte House. That one has a pool but it's only 12 units. Only complaint would be no laundry facilities but we found a laundromat and did our laundry today. It's nice to go home with mostly clean cloths. Being right on Canal Street is really nice.


----------



## silentg (Aug 23, 2017)

Thanks for the virual tour, it's almost as good as being there!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 23, 2017)

Nice play-by-play of your stay in NOLA. Thanks.


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 24, 2017)

slip said:


> I did most of my recording of them on Facebook Live, I haven't figured out how to get them off there. I hope this one link works.


Not for me but I no longer use Facebook.  Too much awful stuff.


----------



## silentg (Aug 24, 2017)

I use Facebook to keep in touch with relatives and friends. Used to be our mother's calling each other with all the latest news, chit chat etc. But most of them have past and everyone is everywhere so,Facebook is a social event for me.


----------



## slip (Aug 24, 2017)

While we were out walking we ran into the Quarter House. It's only about 5 blocks from where we are. It does have laundry there though.


----------



## Greg G (Aug 24, 2017)

Sounds like you're having a great time.  Dang, makes me want  to go back

Greg


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 24, 2017)

But what about Hurricane Harvey????


----------



## slip (Aug 24, 2017)

Yes, this was a great vacation for us. We fit everything we wanted to do in and we weren't rushed. We really relaxed. We go back tomorrow and my wife says she wants to come back. Hopefully we can fit in an exchange in between our Hawaii trips and when it's not so hot here. It was great not having large crowds everywhere though. We go to Kauai in May so maybe January or February.


----------



## slip (Aug 24, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> But what about Hurricane Harvey????



We're leaving just in time.


----------



## slip (Aug 25, 2017)

Well we board in about a half hour. Pretty lucky with the hurricane coming. Sounds like they will get a lot of rain if it travels up the coast of Texas. It was a great trip and I know we will return.


----------



## silentg (Aug 25, 2017)

Safe travels and thanks for sharing your trip with us!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 22, 2017)

slip, thanks for this post. Previously, it had never been on my radar as a resort I was interested in. Based on your comments and photos, I've just confirmed a week for 2019.

In the past I've had to cancel 2 exchanges to NOLA. One was for Xmas wk at Club La Pension - had to cancel because Katrina. The next was this past spring at Quarter House - had to cancel due to a death in my family. I hope #3 is the charm!

The only hesitation I have is safety for 2 women walking at night. I visited NOLA years ago (conference, not exchange) and vaguely remember Canal St. I've dealt w/NYC after dark over the decades, and several times to SF, both in marginal areas, so we should be fine - but during my one trip to NOLA I had to walk alone at night somewhere near the French Quarter and got spooked - can't recall exactly where - so any advice is appreciated.


----------



## slip (Sep 22, 2017)

Laurie said:


> slip, thanks for this post. Previously, it had never been on my radar as a resort I was interested in. Based on your comments and photos, I've just confirmed a week for 2019.
> 
> In the past I've had to cancel 2 exchanges to NOLA. One was for Xmas wk at Club La Pension - had to cancel because Katrina. The next was this past spring at Quarter House - had to cancel due to a death in my family. I hope #3 is the charm!
> 
> The only hesitation I have is safety for 2 women walking at night. I visited NOLA years ago (conference, not exchange) and vaguely remember Canal St. I've dealt w/NYC after dark over the decades, and several times to SF, both in marginal areas, so we should be fine - but during my one trip to NOLA I had to walk alone at night somewhere near the French Quarter and got spooked - can't recall exactly where - so any advice is appreciated.



Yes, there are some areas where there are some people just laying in the street. There were always a few on the block where the resort is but they never bothered us. As long as your going toward the Quarter or the river/casino, there's enough people around so it's not too bad. You will probably get asked for some spare change. The same goes for being in the rest of the quarter, as long as you don't go down some of the streets we're there's not to many people, you should be fine.

We did see a lot of police presence all around so I'm sure that helps. Another thing I would recommend is sign up for Uber or Lyft and use that while your there. Most trips were around $7 or $8 including tip. We used Lyft. We never waited long and they pick you up where ever you are. Its easy to use too, we had never used it before this trip. It was nice not pulling out money for the transaction, it's all electronic.

Let me know if you have other questions.


----------

